# Cube4You and CubeFans help please



## Athefre (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm planning on ordering at least 1 cube from cube4you or cubefans (or both) but the sites are so confusing, people say they don't get what they see in the picture, and there are so many different types. I'm only wanting black cubes and am only interested in a and f (not b, c, d, or e). Here are the ones I'm interested in, I only have Normal (a) listed because I don't know what the inside of it looks like. And I only have (f) listed because someone I use the same method as said they average sub-15 with it.

Cube4You:

Type II (a)

Normal (a)

New Type (f)

CubeFans:

New Type (a)

I'm most interested in the New Type (a) from CubeFans because of the little pieces that prevent popping (yes I know they are hard to put in but that doesn't matter so don't mention that) but first watch the video then look closely at the pictures on the site....it's not the same! In the video (around 1:28), each edge has the little pieces on both sides (I think only one you put in yourself). Also notice that the bottoms of the centers aren't the same as in the pictures that are on the same page. So for my questions:

1. Are the pictures on the New Type (a) page wrong?
2. If they are not, then where is the cube that is in the video?
3. Can you describe what the inside of (f) looks like? Pictures would be nice.

I want detailed replies, I don't want people to come in here saying something really short just to get their post count up. Also, please don't come in here saying you recommend a certain type if you haven't tried a few others and tested them thoroughly. 

Another Pestvic video comparing the old and new design

The 2 Pestvic videos are 8 months old so they probably changed the design of the cubes, if they did that sucks (unless they work even better).


----------



## Henxu (Aug 20, 2008)

I've bought 1 A(II) Diy and it suc**.
Really, it locks up a lot, (I did'nt lube it) and i will try to lube it and see how it goes, also if lube doesn't work i will try to sand some parts of the cube.
A(III) I will mount it now to see how it goes. People says that it suc** too.
F I don't know how it goes, it's similar , like a D.
A normal is a good cube, also it was my first DIY (but not bought in c4u or cubefans)
I think , try the A normal.
Or a D with A core or a E with A core.
I think


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 20, 2008)

inside of a normal (a) cube: think type II(a) without the ... um ridges on the edge pieces and corners.

1. No the pictures are not wrong. neither is pestvic's video wrong. read this thread. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5625&highlight=worst+cube+cube4you+don't+buy

2. yeah, like the posts you can see in the thread, it's non-existent for now.

3. the inside of a type (f) looks like a.... um... normal cube. as in: the edge and corner pieces have no ridges, tabs, smileys or spikes. 

http://www.freewebs.com/cube4sg//images/whitef.JPG



and the pestvic video comparing the old and new cubes, like you said are eight months old. they were comparing the 'second model' and the normal type (a). it's not the type II, it's another second model, that isn't being sold now. i made that mistake in the cube4you forum. 

i never tried type (II) a before.

the third model is actually a good cube in my opinion. however with the tabs, it is not good. i say it is a good cube because it cuts corners relatively well, is quite light and it does not pop (even without the tabs). its downside is that it locks up (less than type d) and it feels very very very bad. with the tabs it is much worse. the tabs make an annoying rattling sound not like a crispy type d. also, they slow down turning.

the normal type (a) is also good. it cuts corners better than the third model and does not lock up. however, it pops much more than the third model and type (f). also, at loose tensions, sometimes the whole screw just comes out of the core (rare but happens). i don't know why, it uses the same screws as the third model but it does happen.

i never tried a black type f. only a white one. it is not good. the feel is bad. it pops too much at looser tension. IMHO, while type (f) had an excellent design, the cheapskate core and plastic destroyed everything.

ya that's what i have to share.


by the way, shouldn't this be in 'Hardware Area'? also, most of the info was already found in some old threads?


----------



## Athefre (Aug 20, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> and the pestvic video comparing the old and new cubes, like you said are eight months old. they were comparing the 'second model' and the normal type (a). it's not the type II, it's another second model, that isn't being sold now. i made that mistake in the cube4you forum.
> 
> ya that's what i have to share.
> 
> by the way, shouldn't this be in 'Hardware Area'? also, most of the info was already found in some old threads?



I wanted to post this on a very fast moving board. I looked at a lot of the topics about the different cubes but it got very confusing. It's hard to trust posts when most of them say things like "I just ordered a type (x) and it is the best cube ever!" or "Don't buy type (x)" and they don't mention if they've tested other types. Some people did say they tested others but with me being confused it didn't help.

So I can't get the type that is in the videos? I've watched videos and closely examined every black type I've seen and the one that is in the videos I posted appeal to me the most. What am I supposed to buy then if every type of cube sucks? I don't have the money to buy every type.

Is there not a cube that doesn't pop, doesn't lock up, and turns smooth?


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 20, 2008)

Athefre said:


> I wanted to post this on a very fast moving board.



Huh???? A fast moving board. Try a skateboard. Or a surfboard.

You posted here just because you wanted a faster reply. Maybe I should delete my previous post.

Here's what i should say to you: "OMGZ YEAHZ GET A TYPE G FRANK MORRIS MADE THEM HIMSELF AND THEY IZ DA BESTZ LIEK A RUBIX CUBEZ!!!!"


----------



## Athefre (Aug 20, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to post this on a very fast moving board.
> ...



Thanks for the courteous post. What I mean is more people go to this board than the Hardware board. It increases my chances of people finding my topic, I didn't say fast replies. This is a fast moving board (you know, people post more often) compared to some of the other boards.

EDIT: Also, probably 99.9999% of the people that go to Hardware also go to the Speedcubing board (this one). That makes it feel even more logical than me posting it in Hardware.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 20, 2008)

... i have no comments, i don't want to argue. maybe i was rude, i apologize. maybe i was too stressed and i made an attack post on you. maybe i was wrong, you should post this here. maybe you're right, it's more logical to post here.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

Take a look at these two threads:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3800

The cube in Pestvis video is the New Type A 2nd Model, which is no longer sold.

Now there are New Type A 3rd models. 

Here's a short review of all the DIY Types

old Type A: Cuts corners great, turns well, but pops
Type A II: Very bad. Some people have gotten the wrong cube 
New Type A 3rd Model: Tabs make the cube worse, without the tabs it's decent and is light.
Type B: Horrible Cube
Type C: Turns slow
Type D with old Type A core: Turns fast, cuts corners good, no pops
Type E with old Type A core: Very similar to Type D with old Type A core
Type F: Very light hollow feeling. Doesn't cut corners well


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2008)

I have 2 3x3s, one of which is the old (a), the other of which is the type (a) II with the crappy core and tabs on the pieces. it is a truly awful cube. i would rather have a Rubiks brand, in all honesty. it is horrific.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 20, 2008)

Escher said:


> I have 2 3x3s, one of which is the old (a), the other of which is the type (a) II with the crappy core and tabs on the pieces. it is a truly awful cube. i would rather have a Rubiks brand, in all honesty. it is horrific.


I agree with you.
AII model is very bad.
I will try to sand the tabs on the pieces


----------



## Athefre (Aug 21, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Take a look at these two threads:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3800
> 
> ...




Thanks, I have read a lot about Type (d) with an (a) core but I thought it was only popular because one person tried it, suggested it, then it spread. It's just hard to know if all of the people that suggest certain types have tried the others.

I'll try the (d) with an (a) core but I'll also try to buy at least one of the other types so I have a better chance of having a good cube. I've had my current Rubik DIY for 3 years so it's really worn out now, it pops every 2 or 3 solves no matter how I adjust it. So it forces me to go slower if I don't want my hands to feel nervous about popping. Very annoying.

EDIT: All of that applies to the black (d) cubes right? Also, which core, do I take one out of a DIY (a) kit or do I get the core seperately in the parts section of the site (I don't know if it's different)? If I buy it seperately, is it the nylon or the normal yellow?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 21, 2008)

The white Type D is actually better than the black one so...

You can take out the core of the old Type A DIY or buy the normal yellow core separately.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't want white I use a method where the white pieces are VERY important during the last 75% of the solve. And I don't know if I want to try to get used to the recognition if I kept white stickers on the white cube.


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2008)

Athefre said:


> I wanted to post this on a very fast moving board.



Please don't. If everyone did that, there would be no point of forum organization. People browsing the Speedcubing board don't necessarily want to read or answer questions about cube types, which is why a separate section exists.

In any case, a mod has moved the topic to the right section, but just keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 21, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Type A II: This is the same cube as the old Type A. They give you the wrong picture. Rip off. Never buy it


Wrong, the cube looks exactly like on the picture.
But, well, with Cube4you, you never know what they will ship.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 21, 2008)

shelley said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to post this on a very fast moving board.
> ...



I understand and I agree that it makes more sense to have it in Hardware but I thought it made at least enough sense to have it in the Speedcubing board also so I could get faster replies.


----------

